# Haro Steel Reserve 1.1?



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

so heres the deal. im still on the search for a new dj/urban bike. i have a max budget of $550. i rode my friends steel reserve 1.2 and loved it. so im thinking about the 1.1. it looks good to me (parts wise) except for the rims. they are xc rims...i plan on rebuilding the rear wheel with a new rim. ill be doing this myself. i cant see spending money to have a shop do it when i can lace it myself. i might bring it to the shop for tensioning though. the rims are weinmann zac 19 double walls (32h) and ill be replacing the back with a sun-ringle mtx rim.

so how does the bike look? the brakes, back rim, seat/seatpost, and maybe bars will be replaced (i i have the brakes and seat/seatpost already)


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, that sounds like alot of replacing.

Just buy one used. I got my 07 STP1 for 450 shipped, and it was in near-mint condition!


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

well the only reason im doing all of that is because i love the way it rides. plus i just love working on my bikes. i have never laced a wheel so its something i want to try..

the bars that come stock are veryy skinny. and i prefer wide bars. the rims are sh*t. i found another set that will work with the spokes i have. so i can get front and back rims. the brakes that come on it suck. and the seatpost is pretty much the same size as a bmx one so itll be replaved by a pivitol post..


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

That still sounds like alot of parts to replace. Dont get me wrong, I have replaced ALOT on my STP as well, but not because it has broken, but because I just wanted to. Breaking parts sucks, because depending on what you break, it usually means a significant crash on your part as well.

I love buying and installing parts probably more than the next guys, but I like to do it on my own terms, and when I can afford them.

You can always relace a wheel man, just build a nice custom when you can afford it, and you dont have to worry about the stock one blowing up in the meantime. 

I mean, dont get me wrong, buy whatever you like. But there are nice bike within your price range that will take some significant abuse, and you can still work on and buy parts for whenever you wish!

So far on my 450 dollar STP i have replaced:
bars, stem, grips, brakes, changed to single speed, rennen tensioner, chainring, cog, etc. And its been a ton of fun buying parts, and installing them, and changing things up. Byt its been even nicer to not have to eat sh!t hard to need those new parts. 

Good luck, and have fun either way!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I assume that you've checked the ERD of both rims to make sure that the current spokes can be used? If both rims are laced the same way, I would only unlace one and copy the original while relacing the second one. Much easier that way. Don't forget to use spoke prep. But... if you don't know how to tension wheels... it's probably not a good idea to lace your own wheel.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

sh*t. forgot about the ERD and all that. ERD is the effective rim diameter right? 

but this is all kinda pointless now. im buying my friends bike. already custom and built to take a beating.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

bam. Sounds like a great decision!

What is it?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

well i changed my mind up again. i was going to buy my friends bmx for $350. but i found a major deal on a 2008 p1. (i wont post a link so you guys dont get interested and take it from under my nose.) :thumbsup:

a few parts are:
halo combat wheelset
pike 454 air u-turn
chris king headset
lock on grips
and so on.

look good??
i know the frame is built around a 80-100mm fork, but i trust the frame. and in the pics of it it doesnt look too slack. i had a '01 p1 a while back and it was a beast. indestructable.

this is going to be my do it all bike. short travel for urban, longer when i fell the mountain calling.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats perfect lol. Thats what I was reccomending all along anyways! haha


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah. now i just need to sell my dh bike...andhopefully the guy has the bike still when i get the money or before i change my mind again.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I just got the Steel Reserve 1.1, I really can't imagine anything on the bike failing catastrophically as long as you take care to tension and true the rims. I replaced the seatpost and seat, the chainwheel, and grips when I got it, but mostly because I had extra BMX parts laying around. It feels like a solid bike so far, i plan on upgrading the wheels , but not until I thrash them a bit.


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

stubecontinued said:


> I just got the Steel Reserve 1.1, I really can't imagine anything on the bike failing catastrophically as long as you take care to tension and true the rims. I replaced the seatpost and seat, the chainwheel, and grips when I got it, but mostly because I had extra BMX parts laying around. It feels like a solid bike so far, i plan on upgrading the wheels , but not until I thrash them a bit.


The 1.1 is rigid, isn't it? Any plans to get a squishy fork, or is the rigid part of its appeal for you?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm up in the air on the squish fork, for now the rigid is awesome, when I start hitting 25' gaps or 6' drops I might opt for an upgrade. For riding around downtown, at the skatepark, dirt etc, the rigid has been fine. The only downside is some wrist jarring which I've only noticed on a 4' drop to flat.


----------



## atenciole (Jan 28, 2007)

I got my '09 Thread 1 for about $650 six months ago. So you can get a better deal then $550 on a 1.1


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I've seen them for as low as $300 on various craigslist ads and biking forums.


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, that's cheap! I had shifted my search back to bmx since I don't think I need (to pay for) a suspension fork. But it would be kinda nice to have the option.
I still haven't ridden a bike like the steel reserve, stp, etc. to get a feel for the geometry. And most folks on the forum seem to use them for dirt jumps, but how are they for street use? Should I just stick with a bmx?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I want a 24" BMX for the street and the skatepark, like one of the new Sunday Model C's or a Liquid Bike Co etc. I'm also new to the 26" DJ scene, having come from a BMX background, so i may just need some more time to adjust (and to put my bike on a diet)


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

The steel reserve has been treating me pretty well so far, I did bent the rear rim beyond all repair learning 180s on the bike, but I kind of expected that. I also changed the handlbars when I realized they were 31.8 steel bars that weigh 2 pounds. I've been riding more street on the bike and I just wish it was a little shorter or something for spinning.


----------

